# Does anyone have or know where I can find a Pee Wee Herman Tiger Head Siren?



## Capt Jack Sparrow (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello All,

I have already built one Pee Wee Herman bike and I am trying to build another. I found all the parts, except for the tiger head siren. It does not have to actually be the tiger head in the siren case. The company had a tiger head, wolf head and I believe an alien. So whatever head it has on it does not matter, because I am going to pop that one off and fabricate it with a tiger head. Please let me know if any of you have any info. Thanks.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Gott any pictures of the 1st build?*

Would love to see the one you have built and building....we love pictures.
Sorry I don't have the siren you're looking for.

But a picture of what it you're looking for would help.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAKp-Kda0MA


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 30, 2013)

*This guy might know where to find one ....*

Spotted @ the Rose Parade Pasadena ride 2013 .....


----------

